# Knife recommendations for trimming



## bdawg (May 16, 2020)

I made my first whole brisket a month or so ago.  Trimming it was a chore, though, mostly becuse my knives just weren't sharp enough and it
seems like they were the wrong shape, compared to the ones I saw a in couple of videos online. My knives are a lot slimmer and shorter than the ones in the videos.
I am looking to pick up a couple new ones, but don't want to go overboard on them.
Many of the links in some of the other posts are out of date and the links are dead.  Almost all of them lack search terms so I don't even know what brands/styles they used to point to.

Does anyone have any good recommendations for knives for trimming?  (I do know what to look for in a slicing knife, so that's not a problem)
Thanks!


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2020)

12 inch cimeter knife $61.99 - https://www.bunzlpd.com/victorinox-cimeter-knives?cat_page_id=&
6 inch blunt tip boning knife $21.32 - https://www.bunzlpd.com/6-curved-semi-stiff-with-blunt-tip?cat_page_id=1&

I can cut up and trim anything with these 2 knives!


----------



## Jabiru (May 17, 2020)

As pops says. I buy actual Butcher boning/trimming knives like victornox Or dexter Russell,  Mainly carbon steel Knives.

I have some 20 years old and still super sharp and useable. Cost me like $50.

Superb quality, affordable and are made for holding and edge.. Every size shape you need.


----------



## mike243 (May 17, 2020)

A good filet knife works well for me, a Victronics would be my choice


----------



## pops6927 (May 17, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> As pops says. I buy actual Butcher boning/trimming knives like victornox Or dexter Russell,  Mainly carbon steel Knives.
> 
> I have some 20 years old and still super sharp and useable. Cost me like $50.
> 
> Superb quality, affordable and are made for holding and edge.. Every size shape you need.


They no longer produce carbon steel, only stainless steel for professional USDA approved use.


----------



## pops6927 (May 17, 2020)

I use a WorkSharp belt sharpener to keep them sharp, also!  And a diamond steel!


----------



## bdawg (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Much appreciated.


----------



## whistlepig (May 17, 2020)

I prefer a filet knife also.


----------



## Jabiru (May 17, 2020)

American Knifemaking - Knives, Cleavers & More | Dexter Russell
					

The official Dexter Russell website. We are a family owned American made cutlery company that's been in business for over 200 years.




					www.dexter1818.com


----------



## tallbm (May 18, 2020)

The guys have you covered well.  If you are strictly TRIMMING with NO BONES in the mix then a ceramic knife is so sharp it makes quick work of anything u need to trim on a brisket.
Because ceramic is brittle u dont want to use it near or around bones.

Here's an inexpensive set with a 6 inch chef knife that will do the trick and some other knifes too if you want to dip your toe into the ceramic pool.  Yes you could buy better more expensive ceramic knives but honestly if you've never had a ceramic knife of any kind you dont know what you are missing and a set like this will get your feet wet.... JUST DON"T CHOP YOUR FINGERS UP!  Ceramic is like 10X as sharp as your regular knifes lol


----------



## smokininthegarden (May 20, 2020)

bdawg said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for knives for trimming? (I do know what to look for in a slicing knife, so that's not a problem)


For doing what you are describing I usually use a 6 inch or sometimes a 8 inch utility knife. They work very well for trimming or just meat cutting/boning in general. 

Here is a good example of one that shouldn’t break the bank.

https://www.cutleryandmore.com/nexus-bd1n-stainless-steel/utility-knife-p136832

Cal


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2020)

I prefer a basic 6" chef's knife for trimming. There are a lot of different choices and prices in that size. If you have a decent sharpener, a stop by Goodwill might get you a great knife for a buck or two. It's worth a look.


----------



## starsfaninco (May 21, 2020)

Also, I'm the worst at manually sharpening knives.  Just never got the knack for it.  I use this to greatness on my Pro S set from Henckels.


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2020)

Yep. I have an older version of that sharpener and it does an amazing job. I only break it out about once a year when the straightening steel stops giving me as sharp an edge as I like.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2020)

Can't go wrong with this one!! (Below)
Easy on the Wallet too!!----$20
It's all I ever use!!

Bear






						Bass Pro Shops XPS Professional-Grade Fillet Knife | Cabela's
					

Buy the Bass Pro Shops XPS Professional-Grade Fillet Knife and more quality Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor gear at Bass Pro Shops.




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## Inscrutable (May 21, 2020)

Knives are one area I don’t scrimp ... a quality knife is a joy to use and lasts forever.
Despite having a full set, I use a 7” chef, a boning, and a paring 95% of the time


----------



## Gwanger (May 22, 2020)

I learned the hard way with cheap knives and invested in a set of Henckels forged knives.a small investment that I will never regret. being a woodworker you learn cheap tools don't make your job easier just the opposite. I use the boning knife religiously and use the Brod and taylor to keep sharp. an investment you will never regret.


----------



## whistlepig (May 25, 2020)

This is what I have. Carbon steel for me. Not a fan of stainless for edge retention. I have more expensive knives than this but for trimming this is a very nice knife. 





						American Knifemaking - Knives, Cleavers & More | Dexter Russell
					

The official Dexter Russell website. We are a family owned American made cutlery company that's been in business for over 200 years.




					www.dexter1818.com


----------



## Gwanger (May 25, 2020)

Carbon steel is best for edge retention, stainless looks nice but as you stated hard to get a true and lasting edge. I myself have forged knives from Henckels and I couldn't be happier I keep them sharp and at worst I just realign the edge and I am good to go.I also use a Brod and Taylor knife sharpener that won't take metal off blade if just touching up.Don't let knives s get dull just straighten the edge!


----------



## jdixon (Dec 24, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a good pocket knife that will hold its edge? looking for a single folding blade 3" or so kopis swords.
To be used for general farm duties cutting string silage bags etc


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 24, 2021)

Two of my favorites are Case and Uncle Henry.  Or an Old Timer....like me


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 24, 2021)

jdixon said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pocket knife that will hold its edge? looking for a single folding blade 3" or so.
> To be used for general farm duties cutting string silage bags etc


Bench Made Griptilian. With partial serrated blade. Great blades.
Case XX are great blades as well.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 25, 2021)

jdixon said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pocket knife that will hold its edge? looking for a single folding blade 3" or so.
> To be used for general farm duties cutting string silage bags etc



Look at Case, Kershaw, Boker, and Gerber.

ETA - I missed a few other good ones already mentioned.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 25, 2021)

Back to the original question I tend to use boning knives or filet knives to trim meat most of the time.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 25, 2021)

jdixon said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pocket knife that will hold its edge? looking for a single folding blade 3" or so.
> To be used for general farm duties cutting string silage bags etc


For general use and/or EDC, I have a double action OTF auto. Easy one handed operation comes in very handy at times. The AKC F-16 won't break the bank and gets good reviews, but there are plenty of other options and blade styles available. On sale for $60 at Blade HQ right now...


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 25, 2021)

jdixon said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pocket knife that will hold its edge? looking for a single folding blade 3" or so.
> To be used for general farm duties cutting string silage bags etc


For farm chores I went to box knives years ago. I buy the replacement blades in packs of 100. Knives get a real workout on a farm. I tried a lot of box knives but have three Klein's now. One in the kitchen junk drawer, one in my garage toolbox, and one in my pocket. Also the Stanley FatMAx blades have the best edge retention.



			Robot or human?


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 25, 2021)

I carry a Kershaw 1660
Of all the pocket knives I've owned, this is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## jdixon (Jan 3, 2022)

I have an old set of Sabatier knife that are past their best, time for new knives.

I’ve got about £100 to spend- can anyone recommend a decent replacement set? Doesn’t have to be Sabatier I should add.
Thanks-


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2022)

whistlepig said:


> For farm chores I went to box knives years ago. I buy the replacement blades in packs of 100. Knives get a real workout on a farm. I tried a lot of box knives but have three Klein's now. One in the kitchen junk drawer, one in my garage toolbox, and one in my pocket. Also the Stanley FatMAx blades have the best edge retention.
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?



I use their carbide blades. Cost a touch more. But they are sharp and hold the edge very well.


----------



## Jessica09 (Jan 24, 2022)

I would recommend Benchmade Turret 980 as it's highly durable and also an easy-to-carry wooden knife.
It's budget-friendly and you won't be disappointed if you're carrying it with you.


----------



## diversification (Feb 2, 2022)

pops6927 said:


> 12 inch cimeter knife $61.99 - https://www.bunzlpd.com/victorinox-cimeter-knives?cat_page_id=&
> 6 inch blunt tip boning knife $21.32 - https://www.bunzlpd.com/6-curved-semi-stiff-with-blunt-tip?cat_page_id=1&
> 
> I can cut up and trim anything with these 2 knives!



I'm looking at a boning knife myself. Frankly my reasoning is that I see at the Youtube guys I watch (Jeremy Yoder aka "Mad Scientist BBQ" for example) using them.  I know Jeremy tends to reach for a cheap *Mercer Culinary M23850 Millennia Black Handle, 6-Inch Flexible, Boning Knife* which is the one he uses *in this video*.  Without going back through a bunch of videos, I think I've seen others use this one or similar ones, but what I don't recall is ever seeing anyone mention a blunt-tip variety.  I'm guessing you didn't pick out that one on accident, so can you explain a bit about why this is perhaps something that I need to consider when making my choice.  Also, do you have an opinion on the Mercer knife that Jeremy uses?



pops6927 said:


> I use a WorkSharp belt sharpener to keep them sharp, also!  And a diamond steel!



I'm... not good at sharpening.  I've tried and I don't really care to keep trying.  Even the WorkSharp belt sharpener is a bit too free-form and technique driven for me (as I found out recently when trying to sharpen a small pocket knife on one -- I definitely messed up the edge.)  I think a controlled-angle knife sharpening system is the right choice for me, because it controls so many variables - it may not deliver as perfect results as someone with some good sharpening technique, but that isn't me, and I'm not willing to put in the time and effort to make it me, so I need the next best thing.

I'm looking at Lansky vs Worksharp vs KME vs Hapstone.  Lansky is the cheapest, but has a bit too much play.  I've heard that Worksharp wobbles a bit too much b/c it's plastic.  KME is obviously a bit more expensive, but seems to be better than the Lansky and Worksharp.  Hapstone is one I honestly just found out about; from the descriptions it sounds like an Edge Pro, but better.  Some people say it's better than the KME, but my concern with this is that it relies on holding the knife in place instead of locking it there, which is another technique-drive variable (at least that's what I'm led to believe.)  Anyone have thoughts on a good controlled angle system without getting into the WickedEdge type price range?



tallbm said:


> Here's an inexpensive set with a 6 inch chef knife that will do the trick and some other knifes too if you want to dip your toe into the ceramic pool.  Yes you could buy better more expensive ceramic knives but honestly if you've never had a ceramic knife of any kind you dont know what you are missing and a set like this will get your feet wet.... JUST DON"T CHOP YOUR FINGERS UP!  Ceramic is like 10X as sharp as your regular knifes lol



Those ones are OOS now - does anyone have a good recommendation for some inexpensive ones?


----------



## tallbm (Feb 2, 2022)

diversification said:


> I'm looking at a boning knife myself. Frankly my reasoning is that I see at the Youtube guys I watch (Jeremy Yoder aka "Mad Scientist BBQ" for example) using them.  I know Jeremy tends to reach for a cheap *Mercer Culinary M23850 Millennia Black Handle, 6-Inch Flexible, Boning Knife* which is the one he uses *in this video*.  Without going back through a bunch of videos, I think I've seen others use this one or similar ones, but what I don't recall is ever seeing anyone mention a blunt-tip variety.  I'm guessing you didn't pick out that one on accident, so can you explain a bit about why this is perhaps something that I need to consider when making my choice.  Also, do you have an opinion on the Mercer knife that Jeremy uses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never used this but this is another ceramic set with good reviews for not much money:


----------



## DougE (Feb 2, 2022)

For general trimming, Victorinox 6 inch semi flexible boning knife, hands down. It's one of the best knives I've held in my hand.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> For general trimming, Victorinox 6 inch semi flexible boning knife, hands down. It's one of the best knives I've held in my hand.


This is truth. The bigger breaking knives the same. It’s what I use.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

I've bought different knives for every purpose, but I find myself reaching for a filet knife for most tasks.

I buy the wood handled rapalas from Walmart. At $15 each, I keep them stashed all over the place. Never had a problem keeping them sharp with the cheap pull through sharpeners that come with them, either.


----------



## diversification (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks all, I may just scoop up a bunch of these including the Victorinox, some ceramics, and maybe even a Mercer and one it these https://www.walmart.com/ip/15904150, which I believe is the one Nate was mentioning.  They're cheap enough that I may just see what I like he best.  

I guess if I'm buying that many new knives I better look into the sharpening systems a bit more too.


----------



## DougE (Feb 2, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> This is truth. The bigger breaking knives the same. It’s what I use.


Given how much I like my 6 inch boning knife, my next knife purchase will definitely be a 10 inch Victorinox breaking knife.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> Given how much I like my 6 inch boning knife, my next knife purchase will definitely be a 10 inch Victorinox breaking knife.


Dang good knives, dang good.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 2, 2022)

I also invested in the Worksharp belt sharpener. an investment to say the least, but my old Chicago Cutlery knives can shave hair.
also look at a good honing steel. I don't "sharpen" that often, but hone my butcher knife before using. once you get an edge the hone can keep it sharp. lots of u tube instructional vids out there.


----------



## DougE (Feb 2, 2022)

A good steel is your best friend. Good knives don't really need sharpened all that often. Just hit it on the steel to roll the edge back down every now and then. The knife will tell you when you need to hit it on the steel by the way it's cutting.


----------



## diversification (Feb 3, 2022)

DougE said:


> A good steel is your best friend. Good knives don't really need sharpened all that often. Just hit it on the steel to roll the edge back down every now and then. The knife will tell you when you need to hit it on the steel by the way it's cutting.


I'm looking for one of those too, but I haven't looked very much just yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

I have used quite a few different knives
my most used ones now are a 8" breaking, a 5" semiflex boning, and a 14" steak/scimitar.   I also keep a stiff 6" boning that is ground down well over 50% for going through joints.    I may even sacrifice a 5" flexible and grind it away until there is only about 1/4" of the blade left, for jointing.     I find the well worn blades really go through the joints very well, and are thin enough to follow/turn the corners in the neck bones as I remove them individually.
my 8" is the most used, followed by the 5"
the 14" is too big.... I will be replacing it with a 12"
all victorinox, all fibrox handles. 
I have a Victorinox 12 or 14" semirough steel, oval
and a Chef's Choice??? powered diamond sharpener
For having handy, now that I am cutting on stainless steel tables with smaller boards, a pull through carbide wheel sharpener.  Unsure of the brand, but it has rotating carbide wheels medium and fine, that you pull the knife through.     it does a nice job touching up where the steel can no longer help, but I don't want to run it through the powered sharpener


----------



## DougE (Feb 3, 2022)

diversification said:


> I'm looking for one of those too, but I haven't looked very much just yet. Any suggestions?


I don't even remember what brand mine is, but if I ever need another, I'd either go with F. Dick, or Victorinox.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

this is by far my favorite knife for trimming.  
Victorinox Fibrox Pro Curved Boning Knife Semi-stiff Blade 6"


----------



## Ringer (Feb 3, 2022)

Kind of along the same topic here but what honing steel would you guys suggest?


----------



## DougE (Feb 3, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Kind of along the same topic here but what honing steel would you guys suggest?






DougE said:


> I don't even remember what brand mine is, but if I ever need another, I'd either go with F. Dick, or Victorinox.


----------



## Ringer (Feb 3, 2022)

Sorry I missed that. I'm not with it today


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

I just use the steel that came with our Wusthof set.  Does ok, its getting old but still gets everything dangerously sharp.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Kind of along the same topic here but what honing steel would you guys suggest?



you should really talk to a pro....   
some steels you find in sets is far too aggressive and can remove metal.
others are so smooth, they will work very well if used very often.

I use a fine cut surface oval.   it works, doesn't remove much material, and has the "Oval Edge" to be aggressive if need be
IF I replace it, it will be a round one smooth with a matte finish, not polished but very smooth.


----------



## diversification (Feb 4, 2022)

nanuk said:


> you should really talk to a pro....



There are knife forums, and a search brought up a few pretty eye-bleedingly in-depth threads about honing steels.  I think it may be a good idea to make a brand new thread if you're more on the mid-range to budget spectrum, because I think most of their discussion probably ignores price, as topic-specific hobbyist forums often do.  I did see them talking about staying away from diamond hones and instead going for either a polished steel hone or just skipping right to ceramic ones.

Back to the original topic here for a second, I think I've narrowed down my knife purchase to Mercer BPX knives.  It appears to me that these are essentially the equivalent to Victorinox circa 5 to 10 years ago before every blog site and forum started shouting about them being an incredible value, and forced the price up.  The Mercer BPX knives use high quality German stamped steel that's apparently ice-hardened and comes in at a Rockwell Hardness of 57 - 58 (similar or even a bit better than Victorinox) , nice textured handles made of glass-reinforced nylon (almost identical to Victorinox), and cost anywhere from 50% to 75% the price of the Victorinox knives.  Unless I've missed something, this seems to be the way to knock a bit of money off and get basically the same exact thing.


----------



## jdixon (Jul 27, 2022)

bdawg said:


> I made my first whole brisket a month or so ago.  Trimming it was a chore, though, mostly becuse my knives just weren't sharp enough and it
> seems like they were the wrong shape, compared to the ones I saw a in couple of videos online. My knives are a lot slimmer and shorter than the ones in the videos.
> I am looking to pick up a couple new ones, but don't want to go overboard on them.
> Many of the links in some of the other posts are out of date and the links are dead.  Almost all of them lack search terms so I don't even know what brands/styles they used to point to.
> ...


I have always used the pocket knives my dad passed to me and have never felt compelled to collect them. Just another rabbit hole to fall down losing money as I pick up speed. That said, my kids have wanted to get me a Christmas for years and Case XX has a simple green canoe with some blade engraving. Nothing fancy. Low dollars in the 60'ish range. Any Case knife users out there that can tell me about their quality? My dad's/my knives are old 50s-70s Schrades/Bucks/Brokers. Any advice? Also, my preferred knife shape is a canoe...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2022)

jdixon said:


> I have always used the pocket knives my dad passed to me and have never felt compelled to collect them. Just another rabbit hole to fall down losing money as I pick up speed. That said, my kids have wanted to get me a Christmas for years and Case XX has a simple green canoe with some blade engraving. Nothing fancy. Low dollars in the 60'ish range. Any Case knife users out there that can tell me about their quality? My dad's/my knives are old 50s-70s Schrades/Bucks/Brokers. Any advice? Also, my preferred knife shape is a canoe...



I have a Shrade "Old Timer" for about 50 years.
I lost it once & they replaced it. FREE
Then I had them fix it twice under warranty.
Now the thing has gotten sloppy again, but I heard they were bought out, and if you get a replacement now, it will be from Japan or China.

Bear


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 27, 2022)

jdixon said:


> I have always used the pocket knives my dad passed to me and have never felt compelled to collect them. Just another rabbit hole to fall down losing money as I pick up speed. That said, my kids have wanted to get me a Christmas for years and Case XX has a simple green canoe with some blade engraving. Nothing fancy. Low dollars in the 60'ish range. Any Case knife users out there that can tell me about their quality? My dad's/my knives are old 50s-70s Schrades/Bucks/Brokers. Any advice? Also, my preferred knife shape is a canoe...


I'm a buck man for pocket knives. Still owned by the Buck family, made in America, and they have an awesome warranty. I'm no expert about types of steel or anything like that, but Ill continue to buy them.

I keep a 505 folding knife in my pocket at all times and carry a 102 straight blade on my hip when I'm in the woods. My dad still carries the 102 his father gave him when he was 12. If I'm lucky enough that my girls get into the outdoors, they'll get the same knife.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 27, 2022)

jdixon said:


> I have always used the pocket knives my dad passed to me and have never felt compelled to collect them. Just another rabbit hole to fall down losing money as I pick up speed. That said, my kids have wanted to get me a Christmas for years and Case XX has a simple green canoe with some blade engraving. Nothing fancy. Low dollars in the 60'ish range. Any Case knife users out there that can tell me about their quality? My dad's/my knives are old 50s-70s Schrades/Bucks/Brokers. Any advice? Also, my preferred knife shape is a canoe...


Those Boker “Tree knives” are so good.


----------

